# First Report ( Rappahannock)



## panfish (Aug 25, 2005)

Fished the Rapp. today from 7:30 to 5:00. Started at whitestone beach at the mouth of the creek. Had a chum bag out fished with peeler and cut bunk even tried some fishbites blood worms. No luck , fished for 2 hour there. Riged up to troll , one strech 25 and a bucktail. trolled from whitestone to the route 3 bridge. No luck. Chumed at the bridge for about 2 hours finly caught 2 bluefish but still no strippers. Started to troll again off and on again all the way back to urbana. worked the area on the south side of river maybe a mile or mile and a half east of urbana. At last at about 3:30 caught a stripper. bad news 29 inches 5 pounds could not read scale print to small but i think it was 5. threw it back and screamed . kept on trying til 5 not one more bite all day.Can not say i saw anyone else catch a fish all day. but i do say busy.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Any schoolie or trout action there around there from shore now? Grandparents have a place on the opposite side from Urbanna and was thinking of making a trip soon.


----------



## panfish (Aug 25, 2005)

*shore fishing*

Sorry dixie 719 don't know of any shore fishing.I use to fish whitestone beach as a kid. But that has been private for years.Did read in the times dispatch sports that someone did well with trout. Maybe if your grandparents have a dock with lights you could get some schoolie. First year back on water.I use to fish the bay on my brothers boat 24 ft. grady white. But he passed and now i fished off my 14ft, $900 boat, motor and trailer. As you can see from my report i could use some help finding the fish in the river.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

ya need ta got out further towards the opening of the mouth , there out there a good little ways tho approx 5 miles from the 3 bridge,, where ya get them peelers from ? BTW


----------



## panfish (Aug 25, 2005)

*peelers*

Hello inawe, frozen peelers from pope's bait in Sandston just east of Richmond. Yes i would like to go to the mouth,but i think it mite be pushing the safty limits of my boat. It is a little 14 ft. McKeecraft. When i stand up in it the top of sidewalls areabout 4" below my knees.If it is glass flat i mite try it.Hard to catch a weekend without a lot of wind and waves.Back to fishing, when i was trolling sat. i was in about 35' of water. Do you think this is too deep or should i go deeper. Most people were trolling between me and the shore.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I believe I woulda followed thier pattern , and un like finding a calm day there is 1 in a million  . Did you put in at Locklies and pay that huge landing fee , that guy has gone berzerko with tha price,s  try along the Deltaville side by the bridge pylons


----------



## panfish (Aug 25, 2005)

that is one good thing i have going for me, my sister inlaw let's me tie up at her docks in urbanna for free. looks like it will be a good day tommorrow.going to troll and cast to the rt. 3 bridge will give new report later.


----------

